# Help needed for a diy newbie



## mcgeerj35 (15/7/16)

Hi gurus of mixing id just like to know on the most concentrates is this pg or vg based just a thought popped up and i dont know this 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (15/7/16)

Vast majority of concentrates are PG based.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mcgeerj35 (17/7/16)

Thanks @Andre you are a good mixer by the looks of your involvement here and looking forward to mix and play with this epic path thanks 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

